# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  "Бешеные муравьи" атакуют компьютеры NASA

## Макcим

Новый вид муравьев, пожирающих компьютерное оборудование, терроризирует Техас. Их происхождение неизвестно, но предполагается, что они прибыли из Колумбии или стран Карибского бассейна, где живут похожие на них "бешеные муравьи", сообщает Associated Press. 

 Новый вид назван "бешеными муравьями Расберри" в честь энтомолога Тома Расберри, одного из главных борцов с ними. Жертвами этих муравьев становятся компьютеры, насосные станции, кондиционеры и системы сигнализации. Повреждая изоляцию, муравьи вызывают короткие замыкания в аппаратуре. В одном случае пострадал даже химический завод - муравьи вырубили три компьютера, контролировавшие подачу химикатов по трубам.

Голодные муравьи, пожирающие электронику, уже добрались до аэропорта Хьюстона и космического центра NASA, куда около месяца назад вызвали Тома Расберри. Слишком поздно - по словам Расберри, в NASA уже обитает три колонии таких муравьев. А сезон активной кормежки у них только-только начался и достигнет пика летом.

"Они могут уничтожить центр NASA, если здесь будут использоваться такие компьютеры, как сейчас. Я борюсь с насекомыми 32 года, но такого никогда не видел. Можете собрать энтомологов со всех Штатов и поглядеть, в каком они будут шоке", - заявил Расберри в интервью ComputerWorld.

На данный момент ученые не могут ответить на вопрос, что привлекает муравьев в электронике. Исследование в университете Техаса показало, что они предпочитают постоянный ток переменному - но причины неизвестны.

Классические методы борьбы, вроде отравленных приманок, не помогают против этих новых муравьев. Более того, трупы своих отравленных собратьев эти муравьи используют для собственной выгоды - они строят из них мосты, чтобы пересечь отравленную пестицидами территорию.

"Даже русские озабочены, - сообщил представитель мэра Хьюстона в интервью Houston Journal. - Нам позвонили из Москвы с вопросом, все ли в порядке с безопасностью центра NASA. Я уверил русских, что ситуация под контролем". 

Securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kps

Да, если такие муравьи будут часто поражать компьютеры пользователей, то можно будет в правилах сделать заметку, что в таких случаях мы бессильны  :Cheesy:

----------


## Макcим

Понравился комментарий от Orcinus Orca


> Ну Русские наверное хотят узнать насколько хорошо приживается новое оружие против Америки. Наши муравьи-террористы съедят всю американскую бытовую технику!


http://www.securitylab.ru/news/353298.php?pagen=1#68582

----------


## XiTri

http://www.ixbt.com/news/all/index.shtml?10/49/99

*Добавлено через 40 секунд*

Первоисточник, наверно

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Да, если такие муравьи будут часто поражать компьютеры пользователей, то можно будет в правилах сделать заметку, что в таких случаях мы бессильны


Кстати подобный пункт правил я нередко вижу в компьютерных фирмах и сервисах - формулировка типа "В случае обнаружения в оборудовании мелких домашних животных, насекомых, а так-же следов их жизнедеятельности гарантийный ремонт не осуществляется"  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

В 90-х годах мы сидели в одном офисе, так там много бегало крыс. Как они жрали изоляцию  :Sad:  Страшное дело. Особенно им нравились кабели, идущие к принтерам.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> В 90-х годах мы сидели в одном офисе, так там много бегало крыс. Как они жрали изоляцию  Страшное дело. Особенно им нравились кабели, идущие к принтерам.


Часом не кабель, идущий к АЦПУ типа 6315 или подобному ? Он по непонятным причинам вкусный  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

> Часом не кабель, идущий к АЦПУ типа 6315 или подобному ? Он по непонятным причинам вкусный


Так может и муравьям нравится не ток, а изоляция? Они же её жрут.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Так может и муравьям нравится не ток, а изоляция? Они же её жрут.


Ну, ток они жрать не могут по определению  :Smiley:  Изоляция, термопаста, различные прочие пластики ...

----------


## Макcим

> Ну, ток они жрать не могут по определению


Это понятно. В статье говорится


> Исследование в университете Техаса показало, что они предпочитают постоянный ток переменному - но причины неизвестны.


Т.е. их манит ток, а жрут они изоляцию. Ни какой логики  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

> Часом не кабель, идущий к АЦПУ типа 6315 или подобному ? Он по непонятным причинам вкусный


Про эти старые и не вспоминаю.  :Wink:  Обычные, от персоналки к матричнику.

На ЕСах кабели они жрали всякие, не только от АЦПУ.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Про эти старые и не вспоминаю.  Обычные, от персоналки к матричнику.
> 
> На ЕСах кабели они жрали всякие, не только от АЦПУ.


У меня к матричникам вроде не ели, а вот к АЦПУ - было дело (условия идеальные - кабели под файльш-полом, там сантиметров сорок между реальным полом и этим), там темно, тепло  :Smiley:  И что удивительно, что 6315 у на сих пор работают... 
Я вот глядя на логи корпоративного KAV думаю, а вот если бы вывести крыс (муравьев, тараканов ?), которые бы жрали приносимые юзерами из дома флешки, вот это была бы революционная вещь  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> .е. их манит ток, а жрут они изоляцию. Ни какой логики


Муравей определенной породы может быть чувствителен к магнитным полям, которые создает протекающий по проводам ток. У меня на даче от муравьев житья нет, надо будет поставить опыт - реагируют они на электромагнитное поле или нет  :Smiley:  Например некоторые ученые утверждают, что кошки чувствительны к слабым магнитным полям (и по рисунку этих полей могут находить дорогу домой), равно как например почтовые голуби и (что удивительно) кроты.

----------


## Макcим

> Я вот глядя на логи корпоративного KAV думаю, а вот если бы вывести крыс (муравьев, тараканов ?), которые бы жрали приносимые юзерами из дома флешки, вот это была бы революционная вещь


А если отключить автозапуск или вообще USB?

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Муравей определенной породы может быть чувствителен к магнитным полям, которые создает протекающий по проводам ток.


Вы не правильно поняли вопрос. Ну нравятся муравью эти поля, он может жить рядом с ними, это понятно. Ну так причём изоляция? Зачем её есть? Скажем нравится мне картошка, я могу весь день сидеть на кухне и наслаждаться запахом, но какой толк грызть кастрюлю?!  :Smiley:

----------


## zerocorporated

> А если отключить автозапуск или вообще USB?


Не может наверное  :Sad: 

Лучше чтоб людей напускали в помещения! проблем тогда небудет...  :Cheesy:

----------


## Макcим

> Например некоторые ученые утверждают, что кошки чувствительны к слабым магнитным полям (и по рисунку этих полей могут находить дорогу домой), равно как например почтовые голуби и (что удивительно) кроты.


А собаки? Собаки тоже могут находить дорогу домой, есть даже одноименный фильм и куча историй. Вот только не знаю как им это удаётся.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А если отключить автозапуск или вообще USB?
> 
> *Добавлено через 5 минут*
> 
> Вы не правильно поняли вопрос. Ну нравятся муравью эти поля, он может жить рядом с ними, это понятно. Ну так причём изоляция? Зачем её есть? Скажем нравится мне картошка, я могу весь день сидеть на кухне и наслаждаться запахом, но какой толк грызть кастрюлю?!


1. Если флешку сожрут ученые крысы, то кто виноват - естетственно крысы  :Smiley:  А если отключит админ, то виноват кто ? Правильно, админ  :Smiley:  и начинается служебкописание "прошу для решения задач экстренной производственной необходимости в порядке исключения разрешить мне ..."
2. Вопрос я понял правильно  :Smiley:  У человека на кухне в отличие от муравья есть мозги, это собственно и удерживает его от пожирания кастрюли. муравей может просто банально интерпретировать то-же поле как сигнал к действию ... Есть очень показательный опыт, правда с пчелами - берется образец ферромонов пчелиной матки диких пчел, и наносится на добровольца-камикадзе. Далее он становится на расстоянии метров сто от гнезда пчел - и через некоторое время он оказывается покрыт пчелами от головы до пяток и они его не кусают... Или другой пример - мышь и крыса идет по "дорожке" из запаха, как водитель по дорожной разметке - это активно применятся при съемке фильмов с участием живых мышей

----------


## vaber

> У человека на кухне в отличие от муравья есть мозги, это собственно и удерживает его от пожирания кастрюли.


:-D

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А собаки? Собаки тоже могут находить дорогу домой, есть даже одноименный фильм и куча историй. Вот только не знаю как им это удаётся.


В фильме могут показать что угодно, даже марсиан ... в реальной жизни собака ориентируется на незнакомой территории весьма посредственно - например известны случаи, когда охотничья собака теряется на охоте. Т.е. если способность к навигации на расстоянии у тех-же голубей установлена и даже имеет практическое применение, с кошками подобное вроде-бы доказано опытами (но четкой теории до сих пор нет), то то с собаками все сложнее

----------


## PavelA

А как же "Белый Бим, черное Ухо"? Красивая сказочка для доверчивых читателей.

----------


## Макcим

> в реальной жизни собака ориентируется на незнакомой территории весьма посредственно - например известны случаи, когда охотничья собака теряется на охоте.


Может зависит от породы?

----------


## borka

Кто-то определенно посмотрел "Марабунту".  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

